# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Freeing up PM storage space

## mandroid

:Redface:  don't need 67  reply stored, but the emptying doesnt seem to change that.. 
how to?
on that theme ..  should 101 come in what happens? #1 gets displaced to make room,
 or is newest message incoming rejected?
 :Confused:

----------


## JEStanek

NAvigate to your messenger, then to Sent Items (or whatever folder you wish), select the items individually or use the box at the top to select all, then at the bottom with the drop down selector for "Selected Messages" choose Delete then click Proceed.  Gone!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

As for question #2, message 101 would get rejected. I don't think subsequently making room will make it appear - message would probably have to be resent.

----------

